# How long after Colic is it safe to ride?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

a week or so.. Is she back to normal eating, drinking ? normal amount of urine and poo ?


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

stevenson said:


> a week or so.. Is she back to normal eating, drinking ? normal amount of urine and poo ?


 As far as we can tell, she is doing just fine now. I am just sooo terrified of riding her and causing it to come back but at the same time, all I want to do it get on her!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Part of it depends on what kind and how severe the colic. When my vet saw my horse for gas colic she recommended giving him 24 hours off (hand walking and turnout OK), but after that it was OK to ride lightly for a day or two and be back at normal riding after that. In fact, she mentioned that for gas colic, movement helps to work out the gas, so getting him out and moving was preferable to not riding (he's otherwise stalled for most of the day)


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree with Verona. I have a chronic colicker and it always depends on what kind and how severe when I decide with him. When he has mild gas colics that are taken care of with just banamine, I give him 24 hours and then a light ride. With the gas colics, my vets have always said that exercise is good so I sometimes give him a lunge the same day (this is very much because I know him and how his insides operate - the exercise always helps him, but it could be different for your horse).
On the other hand, he's been hospitalized with impactions on two occasions that took days to get resolved. Those I give him a week of just turnout after he's released and then ease him back into work over a couple/few days. 

When in doubt, call your vet  .


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

That is a question for your vet. It all depends on the type of colic and cause. Some need a few days off, some can go back to work the next day.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

There are so many variables here. What type of colic and how severe? 

If this was a week long battle of impaction colic where IV fluids were needed then the horse will require time off. If this was a more simple belly ache that a little hand walking took care of, then riding would be good to keep the horse and the gut moving. You could always call your vet and ask.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

New_image said:


> There are so many variables here. What type of colic and how severe?
> 
> If this was a week long battle of impaction colic where IV fluids were needed then the horse will require time off. If this was a more simple belly ache that a little hand walking took care of, then riding would be good to keep the horse and the gut moving. You could always call your vet and ask.


It was gas colic, he gave her mineral water, tranquilizer, and some pain meds, then had me walk her a lot so I don't know if that tells you anything...


----------

